# My Lionhead Bunny had 4 kits today!!!!! (PICS ADDED)



## BellLisaMo (Mar 5, 2011)

WHOAAAAAA! I am super excited. I knew my lionhead was pregnant but wasn't sure on the breeding date. I came home tonight to 4 little kits! I am beyond pleased. I had so many 4H kids who wanted my kits last time, that I didn't have enough to go around. She had 4 in her first ever litter, and 4 in this litter.

3 pure white ones, and 1 blue/white one!!! Daddy is a black with brown eyes, Mommy is a white with ruby eyes.


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 5, 2011)

congratulations on the bunnies! They sound soooo cute! Im expecting bunnies soon to, with my flemish giant and holland lop and can not wait.


----------



## BellLisaMo (Mar 6, 2011)

flemish, cant wait to hear all about it!!! 

I'll post pictures soon!


----------



## BellLisaMo (Mar 6, 2011)

Pictures have been added!


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah for babies!  Adorable!


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 7, 2011)

awwww, mother and babies look very cute. The picture of bunny in hand looks like he/she will be a realy neat color.


----------



## willowacrerabbitry (Mar 7, 2011)

beautiful bunnies... I just love momma


----------



## BellLisaMo (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you guys! I'm beyond happy!! That multi colored one will be a keeper!!!


----------

